
Changes to BBC iPlayer on Some Samsung Devices (December 2019) - murkle
https://www.bbc.co.uk/iplayer/help/questions/recent-changes-to-iplayer/samsung-closure-2019
======
murkle
Some devices from 2018 are no longer supported :(

